# Newbie with newbie questions on switches



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

I just bought one of those cheap starter sets from Bachmann that I found at the local Hobby Lobby on clearance. This is my first foray into trains since I used to play with some of my older brother's O gauge Lionel system decades ago. Obviously, things have changed a lot since then. 

I have too many hobbies to get real serious with trains right now, but I would like to do some simple and moderate layouts. I don't plan on setting up buildings or doing any groundwork. As a matter of act I would like to keep my layout area free of stuff so that I can change the layout fairly often until I find something I like. I think the Bachmann EZ track system will work well for that even though it looks a bit cheesy to me. One of my other hobbies is 1/35th scale armor and I would never use a display base for a tank that looks like the stuff Bachmann uses for their track bed. But, for now, the EZ track should serve me well. 

The set I bought has the two Santa Fe locomotives (GP40 and FT-a) and a DCC controller (Bachmann set 00501). The DCC technology is impressive as my brother had nothing like that 40 years ago. 

The two locos should hold me for a while, but I need more track and more rolling stock.

Here are a few newbie questions. You can thank Bachmann for not really explaining any of this in their catalog. 

1) I assume the DCC rated switches would be controllable from the 10 function DCC controller I have. Do you program them with an address just like each of the locomotives? 

2) Do you need to run an extra power source or special wiring for the DCC switches or does the switch run off the track power?

3) Can you mix DCC switches and non-DCC switches (the remote push button type switch)? I am already tired of manually flippping the one manual switch that came with my starter set so I want remote switches. 

4) What do you need to wire up on the non-DCC remote switches? From what I can tell it seems like you just have a push button for the switch with about 10 feet of wire. Is that it?

5) As long as you avoid reverse loops, do you need to worry about any special wiring setups when adding loops?

Feel free to point me to threads that have already covered these subjects if that makes more sense than answering my questions.

Thanks for the help.

Carter (aka Zeus-cat)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd suggest you post in the *DCC Forum (Digital Command Control)* here, or maybe a mod will notice this and move it.

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Carter,

(I did move this thread over to the DCC section.)

I'm not a DCC guy, so I really can't answer your technical quesitons. However, I just wanted to say that for someone who is very new to the hobby, you certainly have done your homework and thinking quite well ... you're asking very informed questions.

Good luck,

TJ


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

1) the switches should have there own decoader i belive

2) not sure of the bachmann ez dcc but i think the switches are powered from the track

3)you can use non dcc controled switches you just have to be careful
because some switches don't isolate the points


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for moving the post tjcruiser. I didn't realize you guys had a seperate DCC forum when I asked my question. The forums I usually hang out at (IL-2 flight sim and The Rocketry Forum) aren't quite so organized. 

I'm an electrical engineer so I know you should ask pointed questions to get good answers. One of my other hobbies is model rocketry and right now I am building my first high power rocket. Precision counts when you are launching several hundred dollars worth of electronics and hardware to 3,000 feet and you want to get it all back intact.

Thanks for the answers. That is pretty much what I thought on the switches.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's why we pay the mods the big bucks, to do menial labor like that.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't really want to raid Zeus-cat's thread, but I'm torn because I have a question about DCC and Switches as well. Should I just bust into giving my info here and ask the question, or should I start a new thread that is along the same lines??? I just want to practice good forum etiquette


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Generally, it's best to start a new thread with your issue, at least that's the way we always do it in the computer forums.


----------

